# pretty senior... with snakes!



## JimmyJaceyMom (Oct 29, 2007)

1






2





3


4


5





6





7


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Oct 29, 2007)

I really like the first and last shots - was it your idea or hers to have the snake?


----------



## NJMAN (Oct 29, 2007)

Very very cool!  She is only a senior??  She looks much more mature...must be the hairstyle or something.  My favorites are #1 and #5.  Well done.  :thumbup:

NJ


----------



## ScottS (Oct 30, 2007)

Woa a girl who doesn't scream and run when she see's snakes!? 

( thats how all the girls I know react when they see mine ) 

Oh and GET YOUR MIND OUTTA THE GUTTER.... I own 2 red tails. 


Great pics!


----------



## heip (Oct 30, 2007)

Kathi, your "eye" has really developed in the last few months!! Posing, Comp, DOf and PP are all bang on.  1,5 & 7 are my fave's. Good work!


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 30, 2007)

ScottS, you should also check out this_thread_of_mine ... there's more than one girl in this world who does NOT scream and run when she sees (or handles!) snakes.

This is a pretty model, JJM, and she has two lovely Boas. I like the first photo best of all by far. The snakes look their "snakiest" in those, and everything else works brilliantly, too.


----------



## wildmaven (Oct 30, 2007)

#1 and 7 are my favorites. I was going to include #6, too, but the bandaged thumb is distracting to me.  For some reason, her eyes look kind of dead in #5 but I can't for the life of me say why. The pose and composition of #3 is FANTASTIC, just wish we could see the snake's head. Compositionally, I think these are some of your best I've seen. 

Marian


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 30, 2007)

it's too bad the pythons are shedding... If you waited another week they would have had new skin. haha


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Oct 30, 2007)

Taralyn Romero - hi thanks.  It was her idea to have the snakes and I was kind of excited.  Gave me the chance to do something different. 

NJMAN - thanks.  Yup - she's only 17.  I know, I swear the high school kids around here look older than I do sometimes!  Her sister did the hair and apparently she never does anything with it - she kept saying _ I feel like I'm from the brady bunch!  HA!

ScottS - you are funny.   Yes those are her babies, she loves them.  I like them too but I wouldn't like to feed them animals and stuf - no way!

heip - thanks so much.  Number 5 is my favorite too.   I'm glad you like them.   You're CC is one of the reason I am improving in some areas!

LaFoto- ooh I checked out that thread of yours, nice!  Thanks for your comments. 

wildmaven - Good looking out!  I did not notice the bandage she must have taken it off in between her home and the park we did the rest of them in.  Number 5 - Theres a funny story behind that.  This girl was hard to get a smile out of at first.  Said she doesnt like to smile (ah.. teenagers  )  SO I said something (won't say what but it worked  ) to make her laugh so then when I wanted serious she had a hard time not laughing.  Number 5 was her attempt at no smile once she had the giggles.  I hope she will like it though she looks very pretty in it i think. 
And the snake head, well they have a mind of thier own! haha They werent into cooperating as I had other ideas we didnt get to try! Too cold.

littleman- you're right, they were shedding.  But another week here in PA and they would have been to cold - at least that is what she told me, they dont like cold.


----------



## Flash Harry (Oct 31, 2007)

Spot on, colors, DoF, poses etc, your coming on leaps n bounds girl, keep it up. H


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Oct 31, 2007)

Flash Harry said:


> Spot on, colors, DoF, poses etc, your coming on leaps n bounds girl, keep it up. H


 
Thanks - I've been trying to pay attetnion to you guys and your cc, hopefully it'll stick.


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 31, 2007)

Wow....  shades of Richard Avedon.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Oct 31, 2007)

I think I like #2 and 5 the most. 

there all nice, but the snake doesnt seem to be part of her....


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Oct 31, 2007)

christie photo - wow that is an interesting photo!    Would be a fun shoot for sure!



Thorammer - thanks for your comments.  I dont know what you mean about it not seeming to be a part of her... you mean she doesn't seem passionate about them... or that I should have done it differently.  I would love to hear any ideas.  Thanks.


----------



## elsaspet (Oct 31, 2007)

I agree with one of the posters above.  You are getting crazy good at this at an alarming rate.  Don't move to Dallas!
I LOVE all of these!  I love the processing, the posing, the comp, the light, the model, and the way she's responding to you.
Exellent!


----------



## spiritedwildfire (Oct 31, 2007)

#1, #2, and #3 are my favorites..  Top choice of them all is #1, nice work!


----------



## emogirl (Oct 31, 2007)

very well done!!! colour has improved drastically from previous posts too...


----------



## kundalini (Oct 31, 2007)

..._by the way, which one's Alice..._

Very nice series.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Oct 31, 2007)

Elsaspet - You crack me up - how sweet of you to say but I could only hope to ever get close to your level of greatness.   And by the way -I guess wedding photography, even though I had sworn it off, has grown on me.  I have three weddings scheduled in 2008.   Thanks for you comments and inspiration. :hug::


spiritedwildfire - thanks for commenting.  I'm glad some peopl like number 2.  I was a little worried that I should not have but her off at the wrists that way. 

emogirl - thanks.  You know one thing that helped with the coor?  I am a dummy.  I checked my camera meny and you know how you can move certain things up and down like contrast saturation.  Yeah,  I had my saturation all the way down.  :blushing:  I do not know how that happened.  But I am glad I checked it out! It's in the middle now and I think that works pretty well combined with the correct white balance.  whew!  lol



kundalini                ..._by the way, which one's Alice..._

                     hey there, thanks for commenting but I must admit - I dont get it.  :blushing:  I think I'm a little slow today?  lt was a long day.    Anyhow I am glad you like the series.


----------



## kundalini (Oct 31, 2007)

JimmyJaceyMom said:


> hey there, thanks for commenting but I must admit - I dont get it. :blushing: I think I'm a little slow today? lt was a long day.  Anyhow I am glad you like the series.


 

Sometimes I go off on tangents and certain images, phrases and emotions act as a catalyst.  The manifestation is usually a line from a song, movie etc. and usually at inappropiate moments.

In the case of your thread, it was the snake.  I had been listening to a couple of Alice Cooper albums (anybody remember what those were?) earlier this week and it just kinda struck a chord.  He certainly fancied snakes early in his career.   I think the line from the song was actually the girl asking why the singer's name was Alice in the long haired rock-n-roll band.  There's not much more to it.  Sorry for the confusion.  If it's any consolation, I often confuse myself.

Again, my I say that you have a very nice series of photos here _(slowly doing the backstroke)._  They are all good, but I like #1 best.


----------



## craig (Oct 31, 2007)

Excellent work! And of course they are beautiful animals. 

Love & Bass


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Nov 1, 2007)

kundalini - ha, of course that makes perfect sense   Interesting thought process you have going on there.   No reason to appologize for confusing me, I'm confused more often than not.  I think of it as a gift. 


Craifg - thank you.  And yes, the snakes are beautimous.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Nov 1, 2007)

I think you did it perfect, but the midel doesnt seem so into it from the snake aspect, I think shes prob just a little weird cause they could bite you know.. Its not a big deal, I just honed in on it...


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Nov 1, 2007)

THORHAMMER said:


> I think you did it perfect, but the midel doesnt seem so into it from the snake aspect, I think shes prob just a little weird cause they could bite you know.. Its not a big deal, I just honed in on it...


 

oh, cool.  Was just wondering. I spend a lot of time looking for different ideas and so I'm open for all suggestions.   Thanks again for the comments.


----------

